# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v8.2.2 Build 11.MAY.2014 [Future - made by humans.]

## mohamed73

*- Added new api for correct read info and identify Huawei modems with diferend CPU types.*  *- Added Writing Dashboards to new Huawei modems on HiSilicon CPU like E3531, E303H end similar.*  *- Added new Huawei modems on HiSilicon CPU: MTS423S, E3531, E3533, E303H , E352A- Flashing, Unlocking.*  *- Added new Huawei modems on Qualcomm CPU: E1820, E352, E367, EC315, UML397, E397Bu-502 - Flashing, Unlocking, Repair.* - World 1St!  *- Added customized FW for unlock E177 Beelive UZ.* - World 1St!   *- Added new modification for ZTE modems MF825A and similar.*  *- Added addition (extended) syb-commands for working with new modems MDM9XX CPU* - World 1St!  *- Added new ZTE EuFi891 CDMa/LTE Router, Unlock, Flash, Repair half dead without Jtag, WiFi password reader.* - World 1St!  *- Added Repair IMEI on Sierra modems for exclusive users, Under TEST - U301, U302, U306, U307, U308, U309,*  *C501, C850, C860, C875, C880, C881, C885, C888, C889, C890 , 312U, 313U, 319U, 320U, 330U* - World 1St!  *Also: uploaded in support many flash-files and nvm for repair new modems and routers.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *B.R. 7ICE Team - 2014*   Future - made by humans.

----------


## nedire

merci pour ça

----------


## moamensamy

هل يعمل مع BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01

----------

